# World Mark Isla Mujeres: How difficult is it to book?



## bryjake (May 8, 2019)

I will be upfront and mention that I love Isla Mujeres

I am wondering how difficult is it to book Isla Mujeres (Wyndham owner booking through club pass)?

I am also seeking any feedback about Worldmark Isla Mujeres pros / cons and experiences

Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (May 8, 2019)

Depending on season and room size, it appears to be a pretty popular place.  I just checked availability.  The two room sizes are 1bedroom and three types of Studio.  The 1bedroom units are mostly booked up through the 13-month window. There are a reasonable amount of Studios available.  But both sizes have enough random dates available, I'd think the WorldMark waitlist would be worth using to build a vacation.  Did you have a specific timeframe you're looking to book?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (May 8, 2019)

bryjake said:


> I will be upfront and mention that I love Isla Mujeres
> 
> I am wondering how difficult is it to book Isla Mujeres (Wyndham owner booking through club pass)?
> 
> ...



You might consider picking up a small (6k-10k) WM membership if you really want to book WM resorts. Like I mentioned in the other thread, WM owners have a variety of cash booking options, plus the ability to rent in 2x their annual credits every year, credits dont expire for two years, and they can always borrow from next years credits for any reservation. The net effect is a lot of speculative booking and popular resorts tend to fill up quickly during peak season.

Plus the whole nature of having to call in for availability makes it very challenging to get past the WM waitlist system for desirable dates.


----------

